# Twins of Different Sizes



## Lone

Hi All

(I posted this in the first Trimester thread - but didn't realise there was a seperate thread for twins!).

I have just had a 6 week scan and been told I am expecting twins.

When they measured them both they were quite a bit difference in size, though both had good heart beats.

Has anyone else experienced the same thing ? not sure if this is normal or something to worry about.

Thanks
Lone


----------



## baboo

my twins are different sizes, although mine are not identical. I don't think its anything to worry about at 6 weeks. Congratulations!
xx


----------



## Helen

I think it's probably more of a concern if they're identical as there can be a problem (forget the term) where one twin bags more goodness from Mum than the other, though I'd say baboo is right at 6 weeks its very early.

Mine were different sizes right from the start. Tom was the smaller baby not that you'd know it now the big old lump! LOL!

Have you got a 12 week scan coming up?


----------



## FsMummy

mine have been different sizes from the start, not hugely though. they are identical twins so im monitored very closely anyway but they say its fine they are dif sizes.


----------



## highlandlassi

mine to are different sizes. by quite a bit different what do you mean? at 6 weeks the crown to rump length is so small to begin with. mine have always been one to three days different in size. as the others say i would not worry too much at 6 weeks. finding two hearbeats is the first major hurdle and you are very lucky to have seen heart beats at 6 weeks. congratulations on you twins!


----------



## Lone

Thanks everyone.

By different one is 6.5mm the other is 3.8mm

seeing the heartbeats was amazing, we werent expecting to see that either so it was very special


----------



## Helen

What did hospital say about the difference in sizes? 

I dunno how feasible this is, but do you think you could have ovulated twice but at different times?


----------



## highlandlassi

hello again...hearing that the smaller baby is 3.8 mm should give you reassurance. that is average size for 6 weeks. at 7 weeks the average is apx 10 mm so the bigger baby is in the appropriate range too. i would only be worried if the small one was measuring too small which is not the case. try not to worry..but trust me..especially with twins i think all concerns seem even huger lol. keep us posted!


----------



## alice&bump

my mate had twins that were diff sizes, when they were born, one was 6lb10 and the other was 8lb1!! now at like 9 months, the smaller one's about 1lb heavier! she thinks she ovulated at two different times!


----------



## Lone

Hi

I had IVF, hence the 2 babies.

The hospital didnt say much, at first they said it looked like it had implanted but then stopped growing, but then they found the heartbeat, and just said it was quite a bit smaller.

I have a midwife appt on Tuesday so will see what she says


----------



## Helen

Fingers crossed for you MW appointment. It doesn't sound like hospital are too worried though. I'm sure if they were concerned they would have said more to you. When's your next scan?


----------



## Lone

NOt sure when when scan is, will see what midwife says. if she doesnt send me for one i will probably arrange one myself for next week, just for peace of mind.

Thank you all for you reassurance, making me feel bit better about it.


----------



## Helen

Good luck :hugs:

Let us know how you get on.


----------



## snowgirl

My twins were IVF. They were similarly sized until 28 weeks though. The impression I got from the consultant was that they aren't so concerned when there is a size difference all along, just when one twin slows down growth or stops altogether.

They never discovered why Elliot didn't grow like Lewis in the womb. But they said it was probably just one of those things - two completely different embryos have different physical makeup and so you could get one baby much larger than the other. Like Helen said, they'd be concerned if your twins were identical.


----------



## snowgirl

OMG Helen - I didn't realise you were pregnant again without treatment!! Congratulations :happydance: That's fantastic!!! I wish the same could happen to me one day as well :hug:


----------



## Lone

Quick update, MW didnt really know so she has arranged for me to see the consultant and have a scan on 23rd april. 

So hopefuly get some reassurance from the consultant.


----------



## Helen

That's good of your MW. Hope all goes well next week and you get some good pics. :hugs:


----------



## Lone

Hi All

We had a 9 1/2 week scan and both babies doing well, the little one has caught up so now they are both the same size. 

Got some good scan pictures, they could get them in one picture so have separate ones, but we were amazed we could see arms, legs and everything .. its amazing !!

Thank you all for your support, feeling alot happier now :)


----------



## highlandlassi

what a relief....ahhh the stress of twins lol. such good news! congratulations


----------



## Helen

Oh great! So glad to hear that. You must be enormously relieved.

Have you posted your scan pics anywhere?


----------



## twinmom07

My twins were different sizes. I don't remember the specifics, but they were almost never the same size, and at 7weeks... our first scan, they were too, and ultimately at my 37 week u/s they were too differeent, and we induced. 

I am sure your DR will keep a close eye on you.


----------



## Lone

Helen said:


> Have you posted your scan pics anywhere?

Here you go....I think they look quite clear. I couldn't get both of them on one picture though.
 



Attached Files:







Photo051.jpg
File size: 81.5 KB
Views: 9









Photo052.jpg
File size: 82.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Helen

Aw they're fantastic! Congratulations!


----------

